# Cat bulldozer D3B problem



## ellagarto (Nov 27, 2003)

Help!

I borrowed my neighbor's bulldozer, and it's leaking out of the lift cylinder (right side) seal--not a problem to get fixed, problem is getting the lift cylinder off. I easily removed the large forward pin, but the large back pin is the problem, does it push in, or pull out? I got the vertical bolt through the middle of it out, oiled it all over, beat on it with a hammer (inwards) and it doesn't budge...any suggestions?

thanks,

KS


----------



## chris08087 (Oct 25, 2003)

You may have mushroomed the pin. here's what I mean: if you hit the end of the pin hard enough, you could force the metal to expand. And after it has expanded, it is obviously too big to fit through the hole. make sence? i hope so. Take a look at the pin and see if it looks wider close to the end that you hit. If so, the best thing to do is get a hand file, or small grinder and slowly take away metal until its back down to normal size. Now that it can fit through the hole, it should come out easy. This time, use a large punch or a large socket(my favorite) to keep the pressure spread out over the edge of the pin and away from the middle, so it does not mushroom out again. you may need to heat the metal surrounding the pin. This will cause the metal to expand so the hole that the pin has to go through is wider.


----------

